# Controller/motor issues?



## Jeff77789 (Nov 26, 2014)

Please see the video:


```
[MEDIA=youtube]h7qzvAf-orI[/MEDIA]
```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7qzvAf-orI

we are unsure of what is going on but the motor does not seem to want to spin!


----------

